# Mixing locos from different railways can be prototypical



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

If you ever feel sheepish about running mixed badge locos together just slap the letters LTEX on them and you're good to go.









Every morning on my commute into Toronto I see an ancient little road switcher with Aberdeen, Carolina and Western Railway on the side and the letters LTEX stenciled on the cab. 
Besides a cool name: Larry's Truck and Electric is also cool for not caring too much about painting over the old name, so it's easy to see where the old loco came from.

LTEX info link


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Rental locomotives are used regularly by the Class 1 RRs and they all have reciprical agreements where they use locos from one another at times. I have seen CSX, BNSF, NS and other RR names on U.P. tracks pulling (even as the lead loco) U.P. unit coal trains and other otherwise ALL U.P. consists. Granted, I don't think I have ever seen the U.P. hotshot train known as "The Bird" get pulled by anything other than full regalia U.P. locos with the eagle across the front in gleaming spit and polish, but having "foreign" branded locos together on one train is not uncommon at all.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure! 

I saw a train going through Macomb while I was still there on the BNSF. Had 5 locos. No 2 of the same road. Granted, 1 was SF, 1 was BN and 1 was BNSF, but there were 2 oddballs.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a neat aspect of operations. Another plus to the modeller is that leased power is far from new, PRR leased some Sante Fe steam locos for use in Ohio for example.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pdk on 04/23/2009 7:07 AM
If you ever feel sheepish about running mixed badge locos together just slap the letters LTEX on them and you're good to go.









Every morning on my commute into Toronto I see an ancient little road switcher with Aberdeen, Carolina and Western Railway on the side and the letters LTEX stenciled on the cab. 
Besides a cool name: Larry's Truck and Electric is also cool for not caring too much about painting over the old name, so it's easy to see where the old loco came from.

LTEX info link


Great article. Thanks ! (image from the referenced article can be clicked to a larger size):


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One reason for doing is to cut train run times. If you run through with the locos saves on time not haveing to switch out locos. Thats how they now guarantee on time delivery. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 05/15/2009 2:44 PM
Posted By pdk on 04/23/2009 7:07 AM
If you ever feel sheepish about running mixed badge locos together just slap the letters LTEX on them and you're good to go.









Every morning on my commute into Toronto I see an ancient little road switcher with Aberdeen, Carolina and Western Railway on the side and the letters LTEX stenciled on the cab. 
Besides a cool name: Larry's Truck and Electric is also cool for not caring too much about painting over the old name, so it's easy to see where the old loco came from.

LTEX info link


Great article. Thanks ! (image from the referenced article can be clicked to a larger size):
 





Nooo!


I have fond memories of watching the WC F45s, SDP45s and SD45s from a hotel I used to stay in while in Schiller Park IL back in the 1990s.......


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pdk on 04/23/2009 7:07 AM
If you ever feel sheepish about running mixed badge locos together . . . 



One thing about it, _THAT_ concept sure fits _MY_ operation ! For instance, it is typical for my two AKRR SD Mac 70s to be pulling a line of Great Northern passenger cars. Part of the reason for that is due to the fact that some of my locomotives are still in the battery shop OR have not even been sent in yet. That's money that adds up quickly !


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....and in some cases, the mixture is even Geopolitical!! 

Case in point, a Saxon (German) 0-10-0T that found itself stuck in Czechoslovakia after WWII: 

http://spz.logout.cz/nostalgie/album/_p/cs_u580.html


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Many European railways were given locos that had German provenance after both WW1 and WW2. This was in way of reparation.

Similarly UK locos found there way to Europe and the Middle East during the World Wars.

The Unites States lent and sold/left locos in the UK and other European States during the final pushes and movements of both world wars.


I guess there were some loco movements/irregularities during the American Civil War other than the famous General saga.


----------

